# Veteran's Day Weekend..... Help!!



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Ok Slight problem I want to go away for the long weekend but who is still open with enough indoor activities and a pool to keep the kids happy. I've already been to Normandy Farms twice this year (last week included) and would like to go somewhere else. How far south am I going to have to go to get one more weekend in this year.

John


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Wish I could help you there John, of course you could always come down here to the south and still have plenty to do! I am heading out Friday myself, and it is supposed to be 82 degrees!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Crawfish is spending this week down at Topsail Hills near Destin, FL. He says everything is nice and warm there now and people on the beach. sunny Might be a good long run from where you are though.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I know my cousins and my family will be heading from NY into NJ, as they still have water on. No indoor pool, but a bycycle and a fishing pole and I can keep my boys busy. we are heading to pine cone campgrounds, off exit 123 on the Garden state parkway. for us in NY it is about an hour and a half ride. Thought of Normandy, but that is almost 4 hours each way for us.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Come on down to sunny San Antonio Texas -- we are heading out again next weekend to go rafting down the San Marcos River - only suppose to be up to 88 but thats OK -- I winterized !!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Stop it Ghosty
I'm getting jealous 88 degrees wish I was with you









Don


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

Have you considered Strawberry Park in southeastern CT? I know that they are open year-round, though the pools are now closed. We've never camped there, but have friends who love it. According to their web-site, they have an arcade and rec center, disc golf, playgrounds, etc... They are also within close proximity to Mystic (Seaport and aquarium), as well as Foxwoods. You probably won't want to drag your kids to the casino, but I am told that the reservation has a marvelous Indian history museum that is very kid friendly.

Boy, now I'm sorry our camper is stored away for the winter!

Have fun wherever you decide to go! sunny

Sally


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

We stay at Strawberry for 10 days every July and love it. Nice campground lots to do, close to everything. That being said, I don't think theres much going on there this time of year.
Johnp2000. Not sure how far you are from Lake George NY, but you might consider Lake George RV Park. Indoor pool, movie theater, lots to do in the area.
Just a thought.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

John,
Wish I could direct you somewhere! Hope you find a place and can get out there this weekend!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Well it looks like we will be calling it a year. My wife thinks its going to be to cold. Strawberry Park is nice in the summer if you can tolerate "residents" with golf carts acting like they own the place. But with 3 pools closed and the rec hall open to the weather thats out. Lake George Rv park almost had me loading the trailer looks great but they close in October. DW keeps reminding me summer is over deal with it.









Well its now MOD season









Now where did I put that pink crap









John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

John, the guy at East Lake campground near Scranton, Pa is open til Dec. He said to tell you come on down! He says its about 3 hrs or so away.

John


----------

